

Curiosity's landing- as seen by 1 of her 3,000+ creators  - drucken
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCKogFDM3Zg

======
biggfoot
We are on Mars. ON MARS! A different planet! There's a vehicle roaming its
dust bowls letting us know what it looks like.

If you aren't yet losing sleep over what a dedicated, drive and unreasonable
few of us can achieve you are living it wrong.

